# Train and Hobby Expo April 11th Poughkeepsie NY



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Guys, 
Just wanted to let everyone know that we, The Hudson Valley Large Scalers will be at the Train And Hobby Expo at Golds Gym on 258 Titusville Rd in Poughkeepsie Ny on Arpril 11th 2010 from 10 am to 4 pm. This show is put on by the Kingston Model Railroad Club and this will be there 25th show. This will also be the 1st time at this nice new location, should turn out to be a great show. We will have the largest display we have ever done at a show set up here, so come on by and say Hi to all the members. As usual we will be open to new members that wish to join and have fun in this great hobby. If you would like to attend and help out and run trains please contact me ahead of time at,

[email protected]

Thank you,
And see you at the show.
Nick.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a reminder, 2 weeks to go. And more great news the other local club has decided to do the show as well, Im so glad they will be there that means you get double the G scale trains for this event and there will be people selling large scale at this show. Look forward to seeing you all there...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a bump up, show is this weekend fellas..............


----------

